# WGBL with armour of Russ riding thunderwolf and double power fists ?



## Warpangel (Apr 9, 2013)

Has anyone every tried a WGBL with armour of Russ riding thunderwolf and double power fists ? Very expensive at 185 pts but seems like a legend in CC
5 S10 AP 2 rendering attacks 6 on a charge and in a challenge the armour takes opponent down -5I which will help with the I1 due to power fists too 
The only thing to better it would too add in helm of durfast to re roll hits.
Then there's the obvious inv save to help 
Any thoughts weather this would be good riding with a unit of TWC ?


----------



## LordOfTheWolves (May 28, 2015)

Its definitely a fun idea, something I've never tried myself. Only thing I'd say is why double fists? If its just to get around the specialist weapon rule why not go for a wolf claw/fist combo? Get your attacks at initiative if choose the claw, or get the hammer blow with the fist if you need it against a tougher opponent.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Seems like a stunning idea overall. I think fist-claws is the way to go for flexibility sake.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

A couple of Thunderwolf-riding WGBL attached to a Thunderwolf Cavalry unit with some psychic buffs and support seems to make a pretty mean list - which proceeds to shatter into hard-hitting 'splinters' of characters! I say go for it.


----------



## Warpangel (Apr 9, 2013)

Didn't even think about claw/fist even better I think I might give it ago ha ha just think he Deffo needs a inval save too


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

As a Chaos player, I can get Fisticlaws fairly easily, but I absolutely lust and crave after Storm Shields. So maybe a few Thunderwolves with SS out front, then a few Fisticlaw riders behind them...


----------

